# Great Day



## aherman535 (Nov 11, 2007)

Wife and I just got home from today's PCD. Can't believe wife was out there with Donnie doing 360's on the skidpad!!

Thanks Donnie and Jonathon for a wonderful experience.

Andrew and Erica
Greensboro, NC


----------



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*Awesome !*



aherman535 said:


> Wife and I just got home from today's PCD. Can't believe wife was out there with Donnie doing 360's on the skidpad!!
> 
> Thanks Donnie and Jonathon for a wonderful experience.
> 
> ...


That Rocks !!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::bigpimp::bigpimp: We are counting the days till we can do that Too !!!!!!!!! Congrats !!!!!!!! Any Pictures ????


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

aherman535 said:


> Wife and I just got home from today's PCD. Can't believe wife was out there with Donnie doing 360's on the skidpad!!
> 
> Thanks Donnie and Jonathon for a wonderful experience.
> 
> ...


You are more than welcome :thumbup: Enjoy your new BMW!


----------

